# Bud Pic Of Month July



## Darth BongWongDong (Jul 10, 2007)

TOP 2 Juicyfruit X Champagne....Bottom 1 Skunkerry.......


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

wow dude those buds look so delious
man that is a freakin nice looking
plant dude

take care 

peace.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2007)

Borrowed a camera for this shot!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

BBP stop im going to die of a heart
attack looking at that picture so close
up haha


----------



## kingi (Jul 11, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Borrowed a camera for this shot!






this picture just makes me wona grow grow n grow more. it looks very nice


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 12, 2007)

Dang, BBP. Thats gorgeous. What strain?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 12, 2007)

Errrr..

on Dial up at work..  Talk about Lag.

beautiful..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Dang, BBP. Thats gorgeous. What strain?


Blue Mystic.


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 17, 2007)

great looking plants!


----------

